# Not sure if this is considered fashion per se, but I'm excited!



## Polishisforboys (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, it's not gonna come off as easily as my nail polish, but at the age of 31 I have finally decided to get a tattoo! Well, I was 30 when I decided. He is really good and it took 11 months to get in.

My appointment is at 11 AM tomorrow!

Here it is. It's a hydrogen atom I designed in 3D CAD and did a photo-realistic rendering with skin as a background image.  We have the proton (P+) containing 3 quarks; two up quarks and one down quark, represented in their red, green, and blue states that allow them to combine to be colorless, hence the clear glass of the proton. Then the lonely electron (e-) in its orbital. The orbital is made up of a copper, brass, and steel ring.

Sean Ambrose will be doing it. You can check out his amazing work here:http://www.arrowsandemberstattoo.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=16&amp;Itemid=132

I'm finally putting a bumper-sticker on this Aston Martin, lol j/k

Any advice for a newbie?

Also, wish me luck!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 2, 2014)

That is going to look great! Is there a story behind it? May I ask where you are getting it?

I only have permanent eyeliner, so I can't offer much advice, but please post the final results! Good luck!


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Naturalactions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really love science and physics, and this is a hydrogen atom, which is the simplest and most abundant in the universe. It's kind of like the stem cell of atoms, cause it's where all the other types come from. I modeled it to look kind of like an early lab model of sorts. Almost like some antique that might be found in an 1920's physics class room. 

I was't sure, (and still am not), how it will look as a tattoo, but the artists assures me it will be doable, albeit a challenge, and says he's excited about how it will come out.

It will be about 5 - 7 inches in diameter, depending on how it looks. I have made several graphics with the image superimposed over where it will be, trying to get an idea of what it will look like (nervous, can you tell?). Here is the most recent one that I think it pretty much the biggest I would want it, but it's in the correct position. I will definitely post pics of the real thing once it's done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



Permanent eyeliner?! Is it a tattoo?


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 2, 2014)

It's got to be such a calming thought to know you are going to a good artist. We all know you get what you pay for with tattoos and Sean looks legit!  My eyeliner is a tattoo...it was pretty intense, even with the numbing cream, but not enough to keep me from going back for a touch up! Haha. I love it because now my eyes always look tightlined.  She used the same technique, just with a tattoo gun.

I would love to know what tattoos other MUT members have and the stories behind them. Can't wait to see your final result!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't have a tattoo,but I'm getting one in a year. I'm waiting for my daughter to turn 18 and then she and I and my older daughter will go together and get one. I'm having my screen name Jesemiaud tattooed in script circling my ankle. Jesemiaud are the first three letters of each of my daughter's names.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have a tattoo,but I'm getting one in a year. I'm waiting for my daughter to turn 18 and then she and I and my older daughter will go together and get one. I'm having my screen name Jesemiaud tattooed in script circling my ankle. Jesemiaud are the first three letters of each of my daughter's names.





You are officially nominated for coolest mom!


----------



## candicesj (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, very neat design, and fearless size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At first I saw the first one and when I realized that was skin and I could see a hair being about half the size of the design, I thought to myself... That's not going to work well if it's too tiny! But I see in the other picture that you're getting it big! Your tattoo artist does amazing work, no wonder he has a waiting list that long. I like his outer space style, it bleeds into a lot of his other designs as well with the backgrounds (sky, water, etc.) He should have an interesting take on your design. I have one tattoo myself which I got not too long ago. I don't know how to post an image and I forget what is appropriate and not appropriate when it comes to linking things... It's a bit "old school" style, simple and colourful. Basically it's a red love heart with a yellow rose in the middle (taking up most of the space in the heart). Located above my knee and it's as big as that area is so big enough that it can't be completely covered by my hand. It's just a reminder to love and it's a design that reminds me of my daughter and her bright, loving energy. It's an open and vague meaning.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking forward to pics of the finished product. I know its a little puffy right afterwards though. I just got a new tattoo on my ribs and I was super proud of how I handled it! I thought it was going to really hurt but it was pretty bareable!


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Candicesj and BeMyBait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We did just the outline. He said he is doing some technique that required him to do the outline first and then do the color and shading later. I forget the name of the technique, but he said it will allow it to have no background, but still seem 3D and realistic, which he said will be really good for this particular image. 

We went for 2.5 hours and scheduled the color and shading for 3 weeks away. I was kinda dissapointed not to have it finished, but at least my wife will be off work next time and can come with me.

I'll post another pic when it's colored and shaded in!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Candicesj and BeMyBait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We did just the outline. He said he is doing some technique that required him to do the outline first and then do the color and shading later. I forget the name of the technique, but he said it will allow it to have no background, but still seem 3D and realistic, which he said will be really good for this particular image. 

We went for 2.5 hours and scheduled the color and shading for 3 weeks away. I was kinda dissapointed not to have it finished, but at least my wife will be off work next time and can come with me.

I'll post another pic when it's colored and shaded in!




That's going to be pretty sweet! I look forward to seeing it when it's finished.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great! It'll be awesome when its finished. I'm excited to see the 3d aspect.


----------



## Sophia Smart (Apr 28, 2014)

How was it? Did it hurt? I'm sure it came out nice! Now you can say, "Yaay! ! I finally got one!


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 13, 2014)

It came out lovely!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 13, 2014)

Can't wait to see it in finished form.


----------

